
Why are so many Silicon Valley executives involved in sex scandals?Discuss - codecrusade
Android creator Andy Rubin is accused of running a &#x27;sex ring&#x27;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.businessinsider.com&#x2F;andy-rubin-complaint-documents-sex-ring-2019-7
======
aurizon
People have moral standards, some use these standards as a currency to buy
what others control. A boss might control overtime, travel perks such as
assistant to the boss on a trip. This sort of power may well be what drove
Rubin, and we can see how money works in cases like this. With large amounts
of cash at his disposal he would be able to hire sex rings of whatever size he
wanted. the company was unaware of what went on (with the exception of fellow
ring members who would keep quiet). Had they known before the settlement, the
terms may well have been a lot less generous. Often nerdy tech types like him
are at the bottom of the sexual attractiveness pecking order and never learn
the nuances of interactive relationships, might even be a part of an Autism
aspect?? Then he learns he can flash $$ and hot women line up to grab it,
hookers or just flexible morals?

------
bediger4000
Seems entirely possible that Silicon Valley doesn't host a disproportionate
amount of sex scandals. Maybe there's something about the PR culture, or the
relationship with news media such that sex scandals actually get reported on.

My guess, after working in old large corporations, is that the Silicon Valley
people aren't quite as cozy with reporters and lawyers. They haven't had time
to develop tactics for getting reporters to not report on juicy sex scandals.
They haven't had time to come up with a play book for dealing with sex
scandals.

------
PaulHoule
Scandals have been going around him for a very long time. Make sure you don't
count him more than once.

------
codecrusade
Two careful points to be observed here. Does Silicon Valley have a
disproportionate high share of such scandals? If yes would there be a serious
bias in the development of autonomous systems especially in the area of
language and context processing?

~~~
codecrusade
He is the Father of Android. The team he built still runs most of android. How
does that work?

------
HillaryBriss
IDK -- because they aren't paid enough?

